# 2012 LMT Onsrud Catalogues



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

Good afternoon,

I have attached a few new catalogs in PDF format for folks to download for reference. 

We are getting final print copies made currently, but thought having a PDF version on your computer may assist...

Our markets vary - we started in wood and have expanded into plastics, mechanical plastics, composites, and honeycomb over the years and have a vast amount of knowledge within our technical department as well as our field sales force.

If there is something you are seeking and don't find, then feel free to private message me or send an email and I will get in touch with you...I do try to keep up after work as well.

If you wish to have a hard copy, feel free to email me, or private message me via this forum and I will get them sent.

Thanks!

Fred


----------



## akkerwillie (Mar 18, 2012)

I am doing wrapped kitchen doors etc. I am using Makita hand routers to do the profiles will buy my cnc machine later. Would like to build an over head router. Is there any practical diy available I live in South Africa


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

*Overhead Router*



akkerwillie said:


> I am doing wrapped kitchen doors etc. I am using Makita hand routers to do the profiles will buy my cnc machine later. Would like to build an over head router. Is there any practical diy available I live in South Africa


Good afternoon,

A gentleman here presented this link...

www.exit45.com/shared/PinRouter.pdf 

This should assist! Thanks! 

Fred


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

keep up the great work Fred...love your products and customer service.


----------

